# Friesian mares and a cute little filly.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I went to Poetry in Motion Friesians, in Cloverdale Indiana last weekend for a photo session.

Nothing fancy, I was tired and the weather worked against me in a huge way.

This is Damara.









































































Practicing.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This is Maaike fan’e Achterwei.































































Practicing for keuring. She is a powerful mover.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

One of my favorite mares, Lieske-Klaske.



















Lieske (said Lisk-ah) is all kinds of talented. This was her from a parade, wearing the costume I made.









Anyhow, back to the driving!


















FABULOUS.










That's all for now.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is just disgustingly beautiful. I think I may go try to steal that filly.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

i absolutely love looking at your pictures. you do such a fabulous job and those black beauties are something else.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Those horses are gorgeous and I always love looking at your pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

That is one nice looking filly!

Great pictures, as always


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. You guys are awesome.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Great shots! I love your photos! That foal is beautiful.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

That foal is STUNNING! Your horses are SO beautiful!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I want that baby!


----------



## emaryon (Apr 6, 2009)

These horse are absolutely drool worthy. The barn I use to board at had one there for a little while. I loved to watch her move. Lucky you to be around them.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! Just wow! The foal is stunning and your horses are drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Gorgeous photos*

Those are some beautiful photos! stunning stunning stunning!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

is there even any fur/hair on that filly? Her coat is just amazing!

Those are some very gorgeous horses. I am very envious of you!


----------



## countrygirl4ever (Aug 8, 2009)

absoloutly gorgous!


----------

